# Spouse needs to take IELTS test ?



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

I see the following as one of the checklist point for GSM 175 application.

"Evidence of functional English language ability for all applicants over 18 years of age. See: English Language Ability"

So does this indicates that my wife should have also done IELTS (6 band each) ? 

Note: I'm the principle applicant for GSM 175 application and I'm not planning to claim partner points. In such case is it mandatory for my wife to get IELTS result?

Thanks


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

auzee_bujji said:


> I see the following as one of the checklist point for GSM 175 application.
> 
> "Evidence of functional English language ability for all applicants over 18 years of age. See: English Language Ability"
> 
> ...


Hello,
Your partner will not have to take IELTS if she can produce a letter from her school or college stating that her medium of study was English.

If you cannot get the letter, then you can go for IELTS and also remember that she would have to score a minimum of 4.5 in each module.

For more details please check this link Skilled – Independent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 175)

Good luck!!


----------



## Abumubeen (Jan 14, 2012)

*IELTS for Spouse:*

Yes you have to produce IELTS result for your spouse as well for an functional English or you have to pay the 2nd installment fee for English coaching. If your spouse studied in an English Medium School till Higher Secondary then you can submit her school certificate or college certificate which have the medium of study.



auzee_bujji said:


> I see the following as one of the checklist point for GSM 175 application.
> 
> "Evidence of functional English language ability for all applicants over 18 years of age. See: English Language Ability"
> 
> ...


----------

